# sig help



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

i dont know if this is the right place for this but could someone please make me a sig picture. i'd like it to have joe lauzon in it and bj penn. i'll give some points to whoever can do one for me that i end up using. thanks.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ill give it a shot if I can find the right pix


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks that'd be great if you can do it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry if you don't like it, I was short on time. So I understand if you don't.


----------



## valheruking (May 13, 2007)

Looks pretty good


----------

